# ISCSI problem

## kamyweb

I have a network problem with new db server.

We made bonding of two network cards and we need to logging on iscsid server, but iscsid daemon can't login on server:

```

db2 / # /etc/init.d/iscsid start

 * Checking open-iSCSI configuration ...

 * Loading iSCSI modules ...

 * Loading libiscsi ...                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Loading scsi_transport_iscsi ...                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Loading iscsi_tcp ...                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Starting iscsid ...

 * Setting up iSCSI targets ...

Logging in to [iface: iface0, target: 10.0.1.5:play-db1, portal: 10.0.1.5,3260]

iscsiadm: Could not login to [iface: iface0, target: 10.0.1.5:play-db1, portal: 10.0.1.5,3260]:

iscsiadm: initiator reported error (8 - connection timed out)

iscsiadm: Could not log into all portals. Err 8.                                                  

```

Configuration of bonding is working correctly:

```

bond0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:5e:4d:7c:e9

          inet addr:10.0.1.4  Bcast:10.0.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MASTER MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:575100 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:223547 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:90567333 (86.3 MiB)  TX bytes:30515155 (29.1 MiB)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:5e:4d:7c:e9

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING SLAVE MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:112386 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:76378 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:14252098 (13.5 MiB)  TX bytes:14538499 (13.8 MiB)

          Interrupt:16

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:5e:4d:7c:e9

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING SLAVE MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:462714 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:147169 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:76315235 (72.7 MiB)  TX bytes:15976656 (15.2 MiB)

          Interrupt:21

```

/etc/conf.d/net

```

config_eth0=( "null" )

config_eth1=( "null" )

slaves_bond0="eth0 eth1"

config_bond0=( "10.0.1.4/24" )

mtu_bond0="9000"

routes_bond0=( "default gw 10.0.1.1" )

dns_domain_bond0="play.sm"

dns_servers_bond0=( "10.0.1.7 10.0.1.6" )

postup() {

        if [[ ${IFACE} == "bond0" ]] ; then

                sleep 20

        fi

        return 0

}

```

/etc/modules.d/bond

```

alias bond0 bonding

options bond0 mode=4 miimon=100

```

Iface on iscsid is configure correctly:

```

db2 etc # iscsiadm -m iface

default tcp,<empty>,<empty>,<empty>,<empty>

iser iser,<empty>,<empty>,<empty>,<empty>

iface0 tcp,00:21:5e:4d:7c:e9,10.0.1.4,bond0,<empty>

```

During same session of packet sniffing I found this strange error on arp table:

```

Address                  HWtype  HWaddress           Flags Mask            Iface

10.0.1.1                 ether   00:1b:21:02:7f:8e   C                     bond0

10.0.1.5                         (incomplete)                              eth0

10.0.1.7                 ether   00:02:55:b7:69:7c   C                     bond0

```

tcpdump grabbed on iscsid server:

```

10:11:43.738989 arp who-has 10.0.1.5 tell 10.0.1.4

10:11:43.738999 arp reply 10.0.1.5 is-at 00:30:48:d4:6d:ac (oui Unknown)

10:11:44.739107 arp who-has 10.0.1.5 tell 10.0.1.4

10:11:44.739115 arp reply 10.0.1.5 is-at 00:30:48:d4:6d:ac (oui Unknown)

10:11:48.819082 arp who-has 10.0.1.5 tell 10.0.1.4

10:11:48.819089 arp reply 10.0.1.5 is-at 00:30:48:d4:6d:ac (oui Unknown)

10:11:49.819121 arp who-has 10.0.1.5 tell 10.0.1.4

10:11:49.819131 arp reply 10.0.1.5 is-at 00:30:48:d4:6d:ac (oui Unknown)

10:11:50.819123 arp who-has 10.0.1.5 tell 10.0.1.4

10:11:50.819131 arp reply 10.0.1.5 is-at 00:30:48:d4:6d:ac (oui Unknown)

```

I try to disconnect one cable, but problem persist.

We also check switch configuration, but is configured correctly

Any idea?

Thanks for any reply and thank you for your time!

----------

## francofallica

for me it seems as your server with ip 10.0.1.5 does not respond to the arp calls. So please post ifconfig -a from this machine, as I think it has an other ip. 

Does it work without bonding? I bet not!

franco

----------

## kamyweb

DB2:

```

db2 etc # ifconfig -a

bond0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:5e:4d:7c:e9

          inet addr:10.0.1.4  Bcast:10.0.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MASTER MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:576422 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:224041 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:90674722 (86.4 MiB)  TX bytes:30586815 (29.1 MiB)

dummy0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr ba:5f:1d:ba:f5:ad

          BROADCAST NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:5e:4d:7c:e9

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING SLAVE MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:112549 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:76489 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:14272623 (13.6 MiB)  TX bytes:14559763 (13.8 MiB)

          Interrupt:16

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:5e:4d:7c:e9

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING SLAVE MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:463873 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:147552 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:76402099 (72.8 MiB)  TX bytes:16027052 (15.2 MiB)

          Interrupt:21

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:99 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:99 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:8733 (8.5 KiB)  TX bytes:8733 (8.5 KiB)

```

Storage server:

```

storage1 ~ # ifconfig -a

bond0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:48:d4:6d:ac

          inet addr:10.0.1.5  Bcast:10.0.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::230:48ff:fed4:6dac/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MASTER MULTICAST  MTU:9000  Metric:1

          RX packets:947904483 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:807147223 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:1002285488225 (933.4 GiB)  TX bytes:778805424505 (725.3 GiB)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:48:d4:6d:ac

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING SLAVE MULTICAST  MTU:9000  Metric:1

          RX packets:115381805 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:316112016 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:165428075537 (154.0 GiB)  TX bytes:227374470449 (211.7 GiB)

          Memory:d8320000-d8340000

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:48:d4:6d:ac

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING SLAVE MULTICAST  MTU:9000  Metric:1

          RX packets:156656299 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:300453876 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:136145441291 (126.7 GiB)  TX bytes:268889261609 (250.4 GiB)

          Memory:d8360000-d8380000

eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:48:d4:6d:ac

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING SLAVE MULTICAST  MTU:9000  Metric:1

          RX packets:385721003 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:93266101 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:370037402475 (344.6 GiB)  TX bytes:130628464928 (121.6 GiB)

eth3      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:48:d4:6d:ac

          UP BROADCAST SLAVE MULTICAST  MTU:9000  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

eth4      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:48:d4:6d:ac

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING SLAVE MULTICAST  MTU:9000  Metric:1

          RX packets:290145376 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:97315230 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:330674568922 (307.9 GiB)  TX bytes:151913227519 (141.4 GiB)

eth5      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:48:d4:6d:ac

          UP BROADCAST SLAVE MULTICAST  MTU:9000  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:175 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:175 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:17439 (17.0 KiB)  TX bytes:17439 (17.0 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

(two network card isn't connect yet!)

Storage server is still working with the same technology with a lot of other machine (most of that gentoo, one centos and 2 windows)

----------

